# C&C Generäle + i7 980X = PC zu schlecht ???



## -FA- (24. Oktober 2010)

*C&C Generäle + i7 980X = PC zu schlecht ???*

ich hab da wieder ein richtig ausgefallendes, bzw. Luxusproblem.

Wollte gestern auf ner LAN C&C genräle + Stunde Null installieren, Installtion lief auch ok durch, aber als ich dann starten wollte, kommt da so ne meldung:

"A seroius error have been occured ... _Maybe your hardware is under the required limit_." Das was kursiv ist ist nicht wörtlich zitiert, hieß nur so ähnlich, aber der Anfang stimmt. Wisst ihr was ich da tun kann, es scheint so als C&C Generlas so seine problemchen mit GTX480 und hex-CPU hat.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Das scheint mal wieder ein typisches Problem von "Hardware zu neu" zu sein.

Sieh' dich mal im Internet nach Patches um, die können das evtl. beheben.


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Vllt kompatiblitätsmodus oder nen paar Cores im Bios deaktivieren ?


----------



## longtom (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Las mich raten Win7 oder Vista ?

Ersetz mal den eintrag in deiner Option.ini durch folgendes :

AntiAliasing = 4
BuildingOcclusion = yes
CampaignDifficulty = 2
DynamicLOD = yes
ExtraAnimations = yes
FirewallBehavior = 1
FirewallNeedToRefresh = FALSE
FirewallPortAllocationDelta = 0
GameSpyIPAddress = 192.168.0.195
Gamma = 50
HeatEffects = yes
IPAddress = 192.168.0.195
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
LanguageFilter = false
MaxParticleCount = 5000
MusicVolume = 0
Resolution = 1400 1050
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 38
SFXVolume = 34
ScrollFactor = 100
SendDelay = no
ShowSoftWaterEdge = yes
ShowTrees = yes
StaticGameLOD = Custom
TextureReduction = 0
UseAlternateMouse = no
UseCloudMap = yes
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = yes
UseLightMap = yes
UseShadowDecals = yes
UseShadowVolumes = yes
VoiceVolume = 40


----------



## -FA- (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Wo ist die option.ini? Im Spieleordner? ich find die nicht


----------



## longtom (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Systemsteuerung /Ordneroptionen /Ansicht/Versteckte Ordner und Dateien anzeigen auf alle stellen / dann auf Platte C: / Benutzer (dein Name oder was auch immer ) /Dokumente / Generäle Stunde Null 

Wenn da keine drinn is mußt du mit dem Editor eine erstellen mit den Daten die ich geschrieben habe ,und als Option.ini in in den Ordner speichern dann sollte es laufen .


----------



## -FA- (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

hab die datei angelegt, gleicher fehler.


----------



## longtom (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Hast den Patch 1.4 drauf , und als Administrator Installiert ?


----------



## -FA- (4. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Ok, will ich den Patch installieren bekomm ich den fehler:

"Missing or Invalid Registry"

das muss ich mit OK bestätigen dann soll ich irgend ne datei suchen.
Was für eine braucht er da?

Wenn ich irgenedeine wählkommt der fehler "Old File exist", und der Patchvorgang bricht ab. 

hab mal dieses Diagnose-Tool was bei den EA Spielen immer im ordner Support dabei ist, gestartet.
Da beschwert er sich, das Windows NT drauf sei.In Wirklichkeit ist aber Windows 7 Ultimate x64 drauf. Wie kann ich das dem beibringen? 

Weiter erkennt er nur 1 MB RAM, aber in Wirklichkeit sind 12 GB drin. 
Als CPU wid ein Pentium III erkannt.


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Kleiner Tipp: Deinstallier das ganze und installier nochmal im Kompatibilitätsmodus. Hatte auf Win7 64bit das selbe Problem. Nach der Installation auch den Client im Kompatibilitätsmodus starten dann startet das Game einwandfrei.

Das einzige Problem das ich noch hatte: Das Menü war saulangsam...

PS: Welche Version hast du eigentlich? Die originale Box, die Generäle Stunde Null-Box oder die Version aus der Zehn-Jahre-Edition?


----------



## -FA- (4. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Kompabilitätsmodus:

Praktisch den richtigen XP-Mode oder einfach das was man mit de rechten Maustaste auswählen kann.

ich hab die Value-Games Deluxe Edition.


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Nö reicht der Kompatibilitätsmodus mit der rechten Maustaste. Und ganz wichtig auch immer als ADMIN ausführen !!!

Wie gesagt, das einzige Problem das ich dann noch hatte, war eben dass das Menü im Spiel saulangsam war, aber wenn ich mal ein Match gestartet hatte lief alles ganz normal


----------



## -FA- (4. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

So, Hauptspiel ist drauf, bei Stunde Null hängt sich das Setup beim herladen auf. 

Dabei rattert dann das Laufwerk ganz komsich.

habs jetzt drauf, gepatcht. 

immer noch derselbe fehler.


----------



## longtom (4. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Kopier die CD auf die Festplatte und versuchs nochmal .


----------



## Kusanar (5. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*



-FA- schrieb:


> Dabei rattert dann das Laufwerk ganz komsich.



hm... klingt nach zerkratztem medium, was schon mal schlecht is. vor allem wenn er schon installieren anfängt und mittendrin abgewürgt wird 

was meinst du mit "habs jetzt drauf" ? die erweiterung??? so ganz schlau werd ich aus deinem vorletzten satz nicht


----------



## -FA- (5. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Also mein CD laufwerk hat gesponnen. hab den rechner neugestartet, dann hab ich die Erweiterung auch draufbekommen.

Alles auf 1.4 gepatcht.

Jetzt kommt im Hauptspie, das bei der game.dat ein Problem festgestellt wird und bei der erweiterung anch wie vor der selbe fehler, egal ob im Kompatibilitätsmodus und/oder mit Admin ausgeführt.


----------



## longtom (5. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Versuch nochmal die Option.ini von mir und ändere darin die Auflösung in 1024 / 768 .


----------



## -FA- (5. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Es läuft. 

Danke. 

ich hab jetzt einfach mal meinen vorgefertigten game-ordner da reinkopiert,
welcher ich wegen maps erstellt jabe. da ist die options datei drin.

jetzt rennts. da ich mehre C&C genräle versionen habe, die auf mehreren PCs sind, muss ich dann ale auf 1.4 patchen oder läuft das auch so.

Sollte hald der LAN-Modus am stabilsten sein.

Wir habes übriegns letztes mal bei ner LAN durch zu viel einheiten bauen hinbekommen das sich das game aufgehangen hat. kann man da was an der engine rummodden?


----------



## longtom (5. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Patch 1.4 sollte drauf sein ,Lan -Modus läuft stabiel (darauf hat die Option.ini keinen einfluss).
Ein solcher Mod ist mir nicht bekannt .


----------



## Kusanar (9. November 2010)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Sorry, war mal ein paar Tage in der digitalen Versenkung 

Wie longtom geschrieben hat, Patch 1.4 is extrem wichtig. Ansonsten gibts im Multiplay gehäuft Abstürze.

Falls du Probleme mit der Performance bzw. auch Abstürze hast, wenn mal mehr Einheiten im Spiel sind, kannst du dir mal das ZH Skirmish Script installieren (z.b. von www.cnchq.de). Hat bei mir Recht gut geholfen. Generell kommt mir aber vor dass die Gameengine eher suboptimal arbeitet, auch auf einem aktuellen Rechner mit dem Skript kommt es bei extrem grossen Truppenverbänden zu einer Verlangsamung des Spiels.


----------



## -FA- (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Hi, ich wiedbelebe das hier mal. das game lief ewig einwandfrei, Patch 1.04 ist drauf, jetzt kommt folgender fehler:
"Vergewissere dich, dass auf deinem Computer DirectX 8.1 oder höher installiert ist. Außerdem muss deine Grafikkarte die Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllen." Seid kurzem hat mein Kumpel den fehler auch. Der hat auch Windows 7. Was soll ich ion dem Fall tun? Hab schonmal versucht den DirectX-kompatibilitäspatch oder iwe sich das nenet, eben die datei von der CD zu installieren. Da kam Installation erfolgreich, aber trotzdem kommt der obige fehler immer noch. habt iht ne idee was ich da tun kann? Bin am langsam am verzweifeln...


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Juni 2011)

Anderes Windows vorgaukeln


----------



## -FA- (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

habs schon mit Kompatibilttät verscuht, bringt nix. Gleicher fehler!!
Aber ich bin indes schlauer! ich hab ja zwei Monitore, einen Acer P243W und nen 3D-Monitor Acer GD245Hqbid.
Start ich das game über den Acer gd245, kommt der directX-Error. Stell ich nun den Acer P243w als Standard-Monitor ein, startet das game problemlos. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Am monitor treiber


----------



## -FA- (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: C&C Genräle + i7 980X = PC zu schelcht ???*

Und was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## böhser onkel (23. Juni 2011)

Schreib den Support an


----------



## Nico Bellic (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: C&C Generäle + i7 980X = PC zu schlecht ???*

Also, bei mir klapp es mit dieser options.ini:

AntiAliasing = 4
DrawScrollAnchor = 
GameSpyIPAddress = 0.0.0.0
Gamma = 50
IPAddress = 0.0.0.0
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
LanguageFilter = false
MoveScrollAnchor = 
MusicVolume = 55
Resolution = 1600 1200
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 79
SFXVolume = 71
ScrollFactor = 50
SendDelay = no
StaticGameLOD = Low
UseAlternateMouse = no
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = no
VoiceVolume = 70


Wichtig: die Auflösung muss angepasst werden, die Datei muss options.ini heißen und kommt in den Ordner:
C:\Users *Benutzer*\*Benutzername*\Documents *Dokumente*\Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour Data

Dazu den Editor starten, obiges reinkopieren, auf "Speichrn unter" gehen, den Ordner auswählen und als Dateiname "options.ini" eingeben, und zwar mit Anführungszeichen, den Dateityp nicht bestimmen, am besten so belassen. Und schwubs landet die Datei als ini Datei im gewünschten Ordner


----------

